# Umgebungsvariabeln auslesen (Path, Temp, oder eigene)



## Guest (11. Nov 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe hier schon mal gestöbert, aber keine Methode gefunden, um Umgebungsvariablen unter Java auslesen zu können.
Ich möchte gerne den Variablentyp übergeben und den Inhalt dazu mir ausgeben lassen.

Ich hatte es bisher folgendermaßen probiert:



```
Properties env = getEnvironment()
String myEnv = env.get("Path");
```

Ich bekomme leider nur einen Null-Pointer zurück.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Danke,
Tommy


----------



## SlaterB (11. Nov 2008)

die Klasse Object verfügt nicht über eine Methode 
getEnvironment() 

insofern stellt sich die Frage, wovon du überhaupt sprichst


```
public class Test
{

    public static void main(String[] args)
    {
        String myEnv = System.getenv("Path");
        System.out.println(myEnv);
    }
}
```
liefert dagegen bei mir etwas


----------



## Guest (11. Nov 2008)

Vielen Dank!

Das war's.


----------

